# Lowrance LSS2 vs Structure Scan



## buckeye4lyfe (Jun 3, 2005)

I was thinking about purchasing the Lowrance HDS-7 with the LSS2 transducer which runs $800 at Cabelas right now. They also have the same model with structure scan for $1300. Is the extra cost worth the price? I really only fish inland Ohio lakes. Buckeye, Deer Creek, Salt Fork. But I do occasionally go a little farther out. Thoughts? Or is there another model you feel would work. I have a 16.5 foot deep v aluminum boat. Nothing fancy. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I looked on there website the one for $1300 has the 3d structure scan thats why its more. Now the LSS2 transducer is just ur structure scan transducer but you still have to mount the normal 83/200 for 2d sonar. If you get the total scan transducer you get them both in 1 basically and should cost the same. Look at russel marine they post videos on youtube that explain it very well.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would also suggest looking at the space needed for each transducer also. But if you are not looking for the 3D aspect of it the totalscan is a great transducer choice!


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

I have the 3D lowrance gen 3. I’ll be honest I dont use it much. I wouldn’t buy the 3D and instead spend the extra $ on the newer fish hawk. Just me though.


----------

